

Could a Drone Kill You on Its Own? - adampludwig70
http://techonomy.com/2013/05/could-a-drone-kill-you-on-its-own/

======
shmerl
Robert Sheckley already described that:
<http://www.gutenberg.org/ebooks/29579>

